# Supplements for older chi's



## shamrockmommy (May 11, 2012)

I'm curious what supplements you guys give to your chihuahuas, especially in their senior years. Cookie, my long hair 3-legged girl, is 9.5 years old now. 
According to what I read, she'll be a senior at age 10. 

So that in mind, I'm looking to supplement her with some joint supplements, especially since she has just one front leg, and that was broken and self mended at some point before we adopted her at age 5. She does good on it still, but I think giving her every advantage at this point would be wise. She has a lot of weight on that one front shoulder. 

The thing I'm finding tough is finding supplements with appropriate sized dosages for such a tiny dog. She's just under 4 pounds. Most small dog supplements say "for dogs 20 pounds and under." Well... 4 pounds is not anywhere near 20 pounds, and she'd be getting 5 times what she needs, right?

So what do you give?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My vet told me about 200/250mg is a good ratio between glucosomine and chrondontin (sp).


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I am interested too.

I am currently using Green Lipped Mussel to support joints, and coconut oil for overall health and skin/coat support. 

My guy is probably somewhere in the vicinity of 9 now. I give the supplements to my younger dogs too though.


----------

